
Four Minute Non-Fiction Book Summaries to help you decide what to read next - ngoeke
http://fourminutebooks.com/
======
brudgers
This would make a good "Show HN"

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
ngoeke
Oh, thanks brudgers, I didn't know about that, will submit it this way :)

------
ngoeke
This is my passion project to make sure I read and write every single day in
2016. I wake up at 5 am, read a book summary on Blinkist, and share 3
learnings in a neat format with a 1-sentence summary and my favorite quote of
the author.

Readers can learn 3 things from a book in 4 minutes or less and this way also
pre-select which book to read next.

Posting everything publicly makes sure I'm holding myself accountable and
don't fall off the wagon with this habit again.

Hope this helps you!

------
jrwit
Thanks for doing this, Nick!

~~~
ngoeke
I'm glad you think it's helpful, please share with your friends so we can help
more people learn faster :)

